# Print reduction question



## snark (Jan 28, 2021)

I mixed up some Farmers Reducer and set about working on some overexposed prints.  They started to lighten evenly, but toward the end (before I was ready to stop the process) they started exhibiting light streaks and spots. This was with RC paper and  I had not pre-wetted the first of them.  I put a couple more in the washer and tried again after they had soaked for a few minutes.  The result was a bit better, but still unacceptable.

Should I use less of the part B and let the process take longer  so as to control it better?  Or is there another trick to print reduction that someone can pass along.

Thank you.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have only used Farmer's reducer for film, not prints. Never heard of anyone doing this before. Maybe I am being dumb here, but in 45 years, never on a print. Just reprint it.


----------



## snark (Jan 29, 2021)

I had a few prints that dried darker than I'd expected them to, some Farmers already mixed and a snowy day with nothing better to do.  So why not give it a shot, said I.

Your response promoted me to pull some books off the shelf and thumb through them.  I was sure I'd read something about using Farmers on prints.  I should have done this first; what I was looking for was found on p137 of Ansel Adams' _The Print_.  He described the process as something he did not much favor, but which could be useful in slightly brightening areas that fall just short of pure, crisp white.  He said to use dry paper, and mix a weak solution because it can get out of control quickly.  (I found that out.)  So I was using it for exactly the wrong purpose (trying to lighten shadow detail) and probably had it too strong as well. 

Regards,


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 29, 2021)

Taking note of the Adams method.


----------

